# Clueless on female training and diets



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

This is for my girlfriend she is 5ft8 and weighs 61kg. Personally I think she looks amazing but she wants to start training and dieting. She also understands that lifting weights will not make her look manly unlike a lot of other females out there. Could people give me some advice on training splits and diets for her please?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Stronglifts 5x5, easy to follow, app on phone etc.

Diet same as anyone else:

1. Calculate a rough calorie/macronutrient breakdown here: IIFYM Calculator - a 500 calorie deficit is great. So if you maintain at 2500 calories, eat 2000.

1g of protein per lb, 0.33-0.45g fat per lb, rest into carbs is a good starting place.

2. Count your calories/macronutrients at Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com - weigh your foods, account for everything including cooking oils, beverages etc.

3. Follow a weight training program (Yes! Women too, this does not make you look bulky, this is a silly misconception/myth). StrongLifts 5x5, ICF 5x5, Starting Strength - but for females obviously the progression will be slower in terms of strength so progress 50% slower each time. Example: If it says add 5lbs - add 2.5 instead.

4. Don't think you have to train 4-6x a week. 3 is plenty and gives you plenty of time to enjoy lifes pleasures and not burn yourself out fast. Cardio is OPTIONAL and not something you need to do, however for health benefits I'd recommend a little cardio 2-3x a week at a low/moderate intensity for 30-60 minutes.

5. Realise you don't need to give up your favourite foods, this is one that kills people fast - they think they need to eat "clean" and give up all their favourite foods. Obviously, a wholefood nutritious diet is what we want, but you can definitely still fit some of your favourite foods in each day without a problem. Ensure you get plenty of vegetables and a little fruit.

6. Weigh yourself but don't fret over it. Fitbit Official Site for Activity Trackers & More and TrendWeight is two places you can track your weight (daily). You enter it in fitbit and it displays on a graph at trendweight and shows you what weight loss/gain you are having - this gives you peace of mind. If you don't want to weigh daily - just weigh once every 1-2 weeks on the same day in the mornings after using the bathroom and hopefully within a few weeks you'll notice a downward trend.

7. The mirror is your friend, absolutely. This and measurements can be a great way (often better than the scale) to gauge progress. I advise you do all these steps.

8. Remember its a marathon, not a sprint, enjoy the journey.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Most sensible thing I ever read.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Stronglifts 5x5, easy to follow, app on phone etc.
> 
> Diet same as anyone else:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that was very helpful, was also wondering if some females could post up their training programmes and diets for a rough idea too.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Stronglifts 5x5, easy to follow, app on phone etc.
> 
> Diet same as anyone else:
> 
> ...


Banana Man U know I :wub: u....still......but weigh urself and don't fret over it?? Are u serious were talking woman here she will fret over it and the mirror is ur best friend??? Never ever for a woman has the mirror been a besty.. Lol

Ps u look really good in ur avi, honest shall we try again? ..u could teach me how to make the mirror my best friend :bounce:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Banana Man U know I :wub: u....still......but weigh urself and don't fret over it?? Are u serious were talking woman here she will fret over it and the mirror is ur best friend??? Never ever for a woman has the mirror been a besty.. Lol
> 
> Ps u look really good in ur avi, honest shall we try again? ..u could teach me how to make the mirror my best friend :bounce:


Every female I know who I've tried and/or friends with hates the scale and only likes measurements and the mirror 

And I've had two female clients not fret over the scales once I taught them my secretzzzzzzz 

I don't know if we can try again.. I am pretty hurt


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Every female I know who I've tried and/or friends with hates the scale and only likes measurements and the mirror
> 
> And I've had two female clients not fret over the scales once I taught them my secretzzzzzzz
> 
> I don't know if we can try again.. I am pretty hurt


Every female u have TRIED..yh ok bragging.

I need to know the secret..zzz this means there's more than one?

On a serious note I do think what u wrote is true ..dieting and training .it's very simple really made complex by fads/trends etc.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I use some fractional plates for me ohp from eBay that would be ideal for making smaller steps as stronglifts gets heavier


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Every female u have TRIED..yh ok bragging.
> 
> I need to know the secret..zzz this means there's more than one?
> 
> On a serious note I do think what u wrote is true ..dieting and training .it's very simple really made complex by fads/trends etc.


Tried = trained lol, woops.

Indeed it is simple, these fads/trends exist only because of $$$$ preying on the vulnerable 

I forgive you btw.. just don't let me catch you cheatin again


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Tried = trained lol, woops.
> 
> Indeed it is simple, these fads/trends exist only because of $$$$ preying on the vulnerable
> 
> I forgive you btw.. just don't let me catch you cheatin again


Hmm Freudian slip

Phew ...deal


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm a female and I do stronglifts. I've done it once before but this time I'm post natal and starting from scratch again. Would your missus join here herself do you think?

My diet is almost exactly as Tommybananas suggests. But I do tend to go over on the carbs. A girl loves her oats!

My calories I workout using the iifym calculator.

Personally, I have a love hate relationship with the scales. Definitely take measurements and photos though. They tell a different story to the scales.

I have a mix of plates that go down 0.25 kg. I think most girls will struggle with the upper body lifts more than say squats or deadlifts and it's easy to add small weight each time and feel like you're still getting somewhere!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

As far as diet goes my breakfast usually consists of oats, almond milk (new discovery) and cinnamon. Or I make a banana omelette with cinnamon. Tastes better than it sounds!

Lunch is usually tuna/cottage cheese/egg/chicken salad.

Dinner is stir fry or something I've thrown together in the slow cooker with a baked sweet potato.

I workout in the evening and have my protein shake after. I have my protein's Stevia sweetened chocolate whey. Covers my chocolate fix!

A few cups of tea over the day and maybe an apple or a hard boiled egg and that's my calories all gone.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Banana Man U know I :wub: u....still......but weigh urself and don't fret over it?? Are u serious were talking woman here she will fret over it and the mirror is ur best friend??? Never ever for a woman has the mirror been a besty.. Lol
> 
> Ps u look really good in ur avi, honest shall we try again? ..u could teach me how to make the mirror my best friend :bounce:


I can tell you Tommys secret , he has accepted the fact he LLS so doesnt bother about his weight or how he looks.

just lose your ego and you will be fine.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

As Tommy suggested... and my opinion is that women shouldn't be training any different to men. No difference. Eating and training exactly like men. Kicking more ass than the men, though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> As Tommy suggested... and my opinion is that women shouldn't be training any different to men. No difference. Eating and training exactly like men. Kicking more ass than the men, though.



View attachment 167962


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> View attachment 167962


Tha's right girlfrieeeend.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I can tell you Tommys secret , he has accepted the fact he LLS so doesnt bother about his weight or how he looks.
> 
> just lose your ego and you will be fine.


What if one dosnt have an ego


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> What if one dosnt have an ego


We all have an ego, if we didnt we wouldnt bother getting out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> We all have an ego, if we didnt we wouldnt bother getting out of bed in the morning.


In which case why loose it?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> In which case why loose it?


ask Tommy


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> ask Tommy


My babe Skye just rekt you, LOL.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> My babe Skye just rekt you, LOL.


You would think that, you seldom understand threads.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> You would think that, you seldom understand threads.


I understand everything because I am everything, I am you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I understand everything because I am everything, *I am you*.


You are not 9%


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> You are not 9%


I am, I am you. We are one.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> ask Tommy


Hmmm .... I wonder if ur better at poker...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm .... I wonder if ur better at poker...


Im better at interpreting threads than poker, poker is a game of bluff.


----------

